# CUBE Dropper Post / Max Luftdruck



## Caeso (5. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe an meinem Cube Stereo Hybrid 140 HPA Race eine Vario Sattelstütze "CUBE Dropper Post". Die hat ein Ventil, um den Luftdruck einzustellen. Ich finde nun leider keine Anleitung oder Angabe was der max. zulässige Druck ist. Kennt jemand die Angaben?

Danke,

Gerald


----------



## ButcherFromHell (6. Mai 2018)

250 PSI max.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caeso (6. Mai 2018)

Danke! War viel zu wenig drin.


----------



## phenomx (8. Juli 2019)

ButcherFromHell schrieb:


> 250 PSI max.


hi, kannst du mir sagen woher du die Info hast? Suche auch grad vergeblich nach dem max Druck für meine CUBE Dropper Post aus einem 2017er Fritzz und ich finde einfach nirgends Angaben dazu


----------



## Caeso (9. Juli 2019)

Ich habe die gleiche Info von meinem Händler bekommen. Online habe ich dazu auch nix gefunden. Mit 250psi passt es aber, fährt dann zuverlässig bis Anschlag raus.


----------



## phenomx (9. Juli 2019)

Alles klar besten Dank


----------



## Dire_tissima (14. Juli 2019)

Was ist der minimale Druck damit die Stütze noch ganz rausfährt, man sie aber mit geringerem Gewicht nach unten fahren kann?


----------



## phenomx (14. Juli 2019)

Ich hab den Support von Cube angeschrieben und die Antwort war das es keinen min max Druck gibt, 250 psi sollen rein. Geht sie bei deinem Gewicht nicht runter ?


----------



## Dire_tissima (14. Juli 2019)

Ja genau, ich hab ca 70 kg, vor allem wenn sie ganz draussen ist gehts nur mit ruck.
Vielleicht nehm ich mal etwas luft raus und teste das.


----------



## phenomx (14. Juli 2019)

... weniger macht sie ja nicht kaputt, bin meine ein Jahr ohne zu prüfen gefahren und am Ende waren nur noch 150 psi drinn. Da ging sie manchmal nicht mehr ganz hoch.


----------



## LouBomski (29. September 2019)

Der Druck steht in winzigen Lettern oben am Post (220-250 psi)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha38 (23. Februar 2020)

Wo ist denn da bitte das Ventil? Finde oben nur ne Sechskant Schraube, die sich aber nur mitdreht?!


----------



## Marathoni873 (23. Februar 2020)

Wenn du den Sattel abmachst, müsstest du von oben auf eine kleine Gummi- oder Silikonabdeckung schauen. Diese abfummeln, dann siehst du von oben das Autoventil.

So ist es jedenfalls bei meiner aus 2018. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es verschiedene Versionen gibt.


----------



## Caeso (25. Februar 2020)

So ist es bei meiner auch, unter dem Sattel. Etwas älter als deine.


----------



## simon.r. (2. April 2020)

Servus, meine sattelstütze am 2019er Stereo 150 fährt leider nicht mehr von selbst komplett aus. Ich wollte Luft nachpumpen, aber entweder bin ich zu doof das ventil zu finden, oder meine Stütze hat gar keine Luftfeder. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Anbei ein in Foto von oben.


----------



## Micha38 (2. April 2020)

Genauso sieht meine auch aus. Denke, das Teil ist rein hydraulisch ohne Luft oder mit Stahlfeder, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären


----------



## simon.r. (3. April 2020)

Gibt es zu der Sattelstütze irgendwo eine Anleitung (CUBE Dropper Post, Handlebar Lever, Internal Cable Routing, 31.6mm, 458x150mm)? Ich finde nichts auf der Cube-HP. Kann man irgendetwas machen um sie wieder leichtgängig zu bekommen?

Es scheint ja wohl auch eine Variante der Stütze mit Ventil zu geben und die hat die gleiche Typenbezeichnung. Das entnehme ich zumindest den vorhergehenden Beiträgen.

Eigentlich hat die Stütze bisher gut funktioniert, hatte gehofft ich kann mir das Geld für eine andere Stütze sparen. An meinem 2014er Stereo verrichtet eine Vecnum Moveloc der ersten Generation seit 6 Jahren ihren Dienst ohne einen einzigen Ausfall und ist dabei komplett wartungsfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marathoni873 (3. April 2020)

Hast du die Sattelstütze mal heraus gezogen und geschaut, ob unten ein Ventil ist?


----------



## simon.r. (3. April 2020)

Ja, auch unten nichts zu sehen. Der Seilzug lenkt einen hebel an, der hebel drückt auf einen kleinen Stift, der Stift gibt die sattelstütze frei. Von einem ventil leider keine Spur. Ich hab die stütze jetzt gefettet, sie läuft jetzt wieder etwas besser.


----------



## Marathoni873 (3. April 2020)

Hmm..... dann bin ich leider auch ratlos.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. April 2021)

Ist ein Wegwerfprodukt - Wegschmeißen bzw einsenden und dann schmeißt Cube die weg.

Ein Kumpel hat das viermal in 1,5 Jahren machen dürfen.

Diese günstigsten TranzX ohne Ventil gibt's jetzt eben zB bei Scott, Canyon, Cube, Giant, Raymon und Co, Kellys und und und.


----------



## simon.r. (8. April 2021)

Hi, mein Beitrag war ja schon ein Jahr alt, hab die stütze damals gefettete und seit dem läuft sie auch wieder. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass die stütze an meinem Sommerbike montiert ist und ich diesen Winter ausschließlich mit dem fatbike unterwegs war. Bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen würde die Stütze sicherlich nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## sb1991 (14. April 2021)

Hey leute, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, und zwar sackt meine Cube Dropper Post immer 1 bis 2 cm ab. Fährt aber danach wieder aus. Ich denke mal, dass es auch am luftdruck mangelt, aber ich finde oben absolut kein ventil. kann es sein, dass die bei Cube unten abgesiedelt sind? Danke und VG


----------



## Rossi0815 (18. April 2021)

Da musst du den Sattel runter machen, oben ist dann ein Gummistöpsel, darunter das Ventil. So zumindest bei meinem Cube dropper


----------



## sb1991 (19. April 2021)

Hab ich schon versucht, nur leider ist bei meiner Ausführung kein Ventil unter dem Sattel. Kann es sein, dass das man die Sattelstütze ganz auseinandernehmen muss, um an das Ventil zu gelangen? 

Danke und für Hilfe


----------



## simon.r. (19. April 2021)

Lese dir mal die älteren Beiträge durch. Wahrscheinlich hast du eine Version ohne Ventil, da kann man dann leider nix machen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. April 2021)

sb1991 schrieb:


> Hey leute, ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, und zwar sackt meine Cube Dropper Post immer 1 bis 2 cm ab. Fährt aber danach wieder aus. Ich denke mal, dass es auch am luftdruck mangelt, aber ich finde oben absolut kein ventil. kann es sein, dass die bei Cube unten abgesiedelt sind? Danke und VG





sb1991 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon versucht, nur leider ist bei meiner Ausführung kein Ventil unter dem Sattel. Kann es sein, dass das man die Sattelstütze ganz auseinandernehmen muss, um an das Ventil zu gelangen?
> 
> Danke und für Hilfe






JohSch schrieb:


> Ist ein Wegwerfprodukt - Wegschmeißen bzw einsenden und dann schmeißt Cube die weg.
> 
> Ein Kumpel hat das viermal in 1,5 Jahren machen dürfen.
> 
> Diese günstigsten TranzX ohne Ventil gibt's jetzt eben zB bei Scott, Canyon, Cube, Giant, Raymon und Co, Kellys und und und.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harthinterteil (21. April 2021)

Hallo,
Habe eine Frage zur Funktionsweise der Cube Dropper-Post. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze absenke per Remote bleibt sie durch die Schwerkraft unten, aber ich kann sie von Hand herausziehen. Sie fällt natürlich dann wieder runter, wenn ich sie loslasse. Ist das so gewollt, oder liegt hier ein Defekt vor? Aufgefallen ist mir das nur, weil ich bei abgesenkter Sattelstütze das Fahrrad am Sattel hoch heben wollte.
Ich habe sonst nur noch eine M-Wave Dropper-Post am Rad meiner Tochter und die funktioniert eben wie eine klassische Sattelstütze...unten ist dann unten.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Mai 2021)

So kannst du die Kartusche prima kaputtmachen, nur weiter so.









						Die Mountainbike-Teleskopsattelstütze richtig pflegen
					

Wenn ihr technische Defekte und kostspielige Servicearbeiten an eurer Teleskopstütze minimieren wollt, dann zahlt es sich aus, sie gut zu pflegen. Wir verraten euch ein paar Geheimnisse, wie eure Sattelstütze in Bestform bleibt. Vielleicht habt ihr euch nach sorgfältigem Studium unseres...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## harthinterteil (9. Mai 2021)

Danke für den Link. Das erklärt einiges.


----------

